# Freezing Corned Beef Hash



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

So of course I made too much for St. Pat's Day and have begun to tire of corned beef sandwiches and reubens. Plan on making hash but I know I'll still have a ton leftover. So can you successfully freeze hash? I do have a vacuum sealer that I'll use.

Don't have a pressure canner, so that option is out. (ps. looking to get one this summer).


----------

